# leg day workout



## ironhardempress (May 9, 2016)

What's everyone's favourite killer Leg Day workout? And.......GO!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2016)

squat ,leg press,extensions ,calf raises,hammies machine,ghd(good for lower back too)..Ill use anything the gym has but squats kill me


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2016)

Squats of course. 

I also like leg press for hypertrophy. 

Stuff leg deads


----------



## saltylifter (May 9, 2016)

I been killing it with front squats with a 10 lbs plate under each heal going deep and high reps.
Doing allot of extra focus in hams


----------



## Runningwild (May 9, 2016)

I usually do Squat, Leg Press, Extensions and Leg Curls, followed with some calf raises


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2016)

I don't have a leg day per se but three of my 4 training days include lower body.

Box Squats ftw


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2016)

A few sets of heavy squats for 6 rep range followed by a couple of sets of close stance high rep squats. Quads would be on fire. Every now and then finish with one set of 20 reps.  Either hack squats or leg press using different variations of foot placement. 100 rep leg extension. Hamstrings would be just leg curls and stiff legged deadlifts


----------



## Beedeezy (May 9, 2016)

What PoB tells me to do that day.


----------



## jennerrator (May 9, 2016)

Hacks, front, box, standard, split squats

Press, extensions, R deads, curls, lunges, step-ups, deads, hip thrusts

These are split into 2 days a week, mix and match


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2016)

Jenner said:


> Hacks, front, box, standard, split squats
> 
> Press, extensions, R deads, curls, lunges, step-ups, deads, hip thrusts
> 
> These are split into 2 days a week, mix and match



can you make a video showing us how you hip thrust?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2016)

bundysmachine


----------



## mickems (May 9, 2016)

Leg day always on Monday. Squats, DLs, leg press, reverse v squat, leg extensions, ham curls, seated calf raise, calf press machine.


----------



## thqmas (May 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't have a leg day per se but three of my 4 training days include lower body.
> 
> Box Squats ftw



POB don't do leg days. It's leg month, leg year. Leg life.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2016)

#LegLife

Mine's a bit like POBs in that I directly / indirectly hit legs 3x per week.

Tues using a Wendler 5-3-1 format with squats plus an accessory lift (extensions, curls)

Thurs via deadlifts also in the 5-3-1 format

Sat targeting volume / hypertrophy using leg press, hack squats, GHRs, extensions and curls


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2016)

thqmas said:


> POB don't do leg days. It's leg month, leg year. Leg life.



I actually had a client in Australia in the gym and one of the "bros" comes up and asked her if she only trained legs lol


----------



## ironhardempress (May 9, 2016)

thanks everyone for your input! WE've been doing squats or leg press (depending on hubby's knees), hack squats, extensions, curls, then I do walking lunges if he's still working at the press, and we just incorporated these things that are like kneeling squats at the smith machine. I try to get in some extra booty work because that is were I am sadly lacking (I have a bad case of white-girl ass). We are both trying to grow our legs. His have excellent form with a nice teardrop and sweep, they are just smaller than he wants, and mine....well....2 decades of running made mine rather stork-like (I'm also 5'10" so that doesn't help) LOL


----------



## bigdog (May 9, 2016)

Fridays is leg day usually for me. front squats, box, hack. stiff leg deads, seated leg curls, standing hamstring curls and ill finish with the hack squat machine doing calf raises and some seated calf raises as well.


----------



## jennerrator (May 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> can you make a video showing us how you hip thrust?



It's not as pretty as you think


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

30 minutes of high rep squats (20 reps), 30 seconds rest inbetween sets. Boring AF but works better than anything I've ever tried. Time under tension FTW.

Caution: first time doing this - prepare for serious DOMS


----------



## snake (May 10, 2016)

Killer? 3 Giant set of leg extensions, rear squats, leg presses and leg curls. One right after the other with 15 reps. 
or
4 sets of heavy squats; done!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2016)

snake said:


> Killer? 3 Giant set of leg extensions, rear squats, leg presses and leg curls. One right after the other with 15 reps.
> or
> 4 sets of heavy squats; done!



What about the bottom half of your legs? You know, your favorite part.


----------



## snake (May 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> What about the bottom half of your legs? You know, your favorite part.



Let's face it, no one ever boasted about a hard calf workout.


----------

